

No, no, no, you fools. The worst mistake in human history is the INDUSTRIAL revolution. - mynameishere
http://www.thecourier.com/manifest.htm
In response to this:<p><a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43118" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43118</a>
======
rms
perhaps fittingly, that page crashes Firefox 3 alpha

